# Mühle Glashütte M12610



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

I've been seeing a lot of used exemplars of the Mühle Glashütte M12610 model on various sites lately, and they seem to tick a lot of boxes for me. Nice yet no-nonsense rugged design, discreet size, date function, 100 m WR, affordable second hand market prices, brushed finish, etc. However, I'm unlikely to ever get to try one in the flesh before I buy it. Therefore, I'm asking for your opinions and experiences with the M12610. What's the bracelet like? How about the movement? Anything else I should consider before buying?


----------



## hookey (Jan 2, 2012)

Don’t know anything about it, though it looks good. Would be better still without the date, though.


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

hookey said:


> Don't know anything about it, though it looks good. Would be better still without the date, though.


It does look a bit busy with that white date window, but I've come to realize that I really want them with my watches for the functionality. So much better than having to fiddle with my phone in order to remember if it's the 7th or 8th of the month.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is about 10 years old, right ? Movement is a ETA 2824-2 which is known to be a rough and reliable movement. Fit and finish of Mühle watches from that period does not differ compared to Mühle watches nowadays. However the movement finish of today‘s Mühle watches is more refined than 10 years ago.
When was the 1-26-10 last serviced ?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Regardless of its age, it will be a very well built quality watch, IMHO.


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the input! I'm not looking at a specific watch, just noticed that there are a lot of these available in the second hand market with various dial colors for around $400-$500. If I do end up getting one, I'll post about it here!


----------



## Denis M (Dec 1, 2021)

JimSclavunos said:


> I've been seeing a lot of used exemplars of the Mühle Glashütte M12610 model on various sites lately, and they seem to tick a lot of boxes for me. Nice yet no-nonsense rugged design, discreet size, date function, 100 m WR, affordable second hand market prices, brushed finish, etc. However, I'm unlikely to ever get to try one in the flesh before I buy it. Therefore, I'm asking for your opinions and experiences with the M12610. What's the bracelet like? How about the movement? Anything else I should consider before buying?
> 
> View attachment 15048705


If you've not bought one of these yet....I would definitely recommend it. I own some very upmarket pieces but still wear this model from time to time. If you think you'd like it...then you definitely will. Great choice for the money...and, an unusual and interesting watch that steps away from the usual. Nice bracelet too. All round, well worth the money!


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

I have one, the mercurius. Very nice watch! Solid, reliable just super great feel, fit and finish.
Eta 2624 movement i think.
Love mine!9


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Watchout1972 said:


> I have one, the mercurius. Very nice watch! Solid, reliable just super great feel, fit and finish.
> Eta 2624 movement i think.
> Love mine!9


2824


----------



## Watchout1972 (Nov 16, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> 2824


Ahh thank you!


----------

